# MRI Scan required - Need to save my best friend



## mybestm8 (Jun 18, 2009)

If I do a google search for MRI, I can quite easily get a human brain scan done for £200

If I want to have my dogs brain scanned, it costs £1500 - thats £1300 for an anaesthetic 

My dog has a suspected brain tumour and if i am going to stand any chance of raising the money for the radiography, then I need to try and save on the MRI, otherwise I am soon going to lose the most important part of my life, my heart my soul, my everything.

Please help me somebody - Does anyone know of anyone that would do this at a price closer to the human version?


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

That sounds very bad. Are you not insurred?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

I don't know I am afraid but I hope your dog will be OK.

£1300 is a lot for anaesthetic, is it a special kind/for a very long time the dog needs to be sedated? I know with hip scoring dogs the size of golden retrievers/labs it can be roughly £100-£200 for a hip x ray and that includes them being anaesthatised for it. Fingers x'd you can find a cheaper alternative


----------



## mybestm8 (Jun 18, 2009)

no insurance  should have listened to the other half on that one.

The anasthetic isnt 1300, i just meant that thats all ur getting on top of the human service, so in that respect thats what u pay for it.

If anyone can help I would be so so so grateful. I am out of work at the minute, just finished temping and nothing else at the agency. this couldnt have come at a worse time, my seperated parents are worse than broke, I cant see a way out of this


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

I dont understand?
Can the vet not refer u to a specialist?
The price does seem very high but can they treat afterwards? What price will that be?


----------



## mybestm8 (Jun 18, 2009)

The vet is getting back to me on the typical price for radiotherapy /surgery, although it can vary, but 1600 for radiotherapy and 2-3k for surgery means i have to raise £3,100 - £5000 and i just sold all my possesions on ebay to pay off debts /rent , so this is gonna be one serious struggle if i cant find cheaper mri


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi,
I am sorry to read about your troubles.......
Have you contacted the PDSA or The Blue Cross,both these are charities that help people who are struggling to meet vet costs or can't afford vet care.

I've put the links on for you 
PDSA - Home Page
Blue Cross UK: Animal Welfare Charity, Animal Hospitals, Animal Adoption UK

Other than that could you not arrange a payment plan with your vet,explaining your situation.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

my dogs mri at a specialist was 900,although i got it for 450 as part of his surgery.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

*Sorry to hear about your problem, my vet wanted me to have MRI on my dog at the cost of around £900 I too cant afford it! hope you can get some sort of help somewhere.*


----------



## mybestm8 (Jun 18, 2009)

Many thanks for all your support and also the links for financial help.

Who was the specialist who charged £900? Do i need to see a certain vet to get a referall or can i go to them direct? Thats a big saving right away, so that will help me hugely! I noticed that a couple of you mentioned that price, so it would be handy to know who both specialist are as if he needs radiotherapy this needs several sessions, so the nearer to me the better, not thats its hugely important, but will help both in petrol and also for him while im having to transport him while hes still recovering from sedation or anasthetic

Thats a fantastic start tho, can anyone beat £900?

Many, many thanks for all your kind support and also the links for financial help, i'm extremely grateful.


----------

